

Google now requires Google+ to rate and review Android apps - leecGoimik7
https://www.dropbox.com/s/c1mzjpx9v6l2bmb/2012-12-13%2010.08.34.png

======
mtgx
Old news.

~~~
leecGoimik7
Sorry, I somehow missed it. Now I get this crap when I try to rate apps and
this makes me very sad. If Google wants to spend their resources on Google+ -
something I'm not interested in - that's their business, but pushing it down
everybody's throat like that...

------
HugoDias
Old

